# *STOLEN* MISC FISHING GEAR



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had a good portion of my fly fishing gear stolen last night out of my truck and if anyone might see it for sale anywhere I would appreciate it if you would contact me.
-2 Cabelas fly rods
2 redington reels
1 ross evolution reel
Chest pack containing
leader, tippet, indicators, weights, flies, etc...
long handle rubber net

The flies were the worst. I had about 2500 to 3000 flies in that pack which equates to about $5,000 in flies alone. If anyone sees anything contact me asap. I work as a fly fishing guide every day do if i do not get that stuff back im looking at a hell of an investment towards new gear. I am in need of that stuff asap so any help would be appreciated and would not go unrewarded. e-mail me at [email protected]. I appreciate it.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. My step father had his fly rod and tackle stolen right out of our camp over the fourth. There is no safe place anymore. I thought people would of morals, thought wrong. I would keep my eyes open.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang that sucks man, sorry for your loss. I watch KSL daily so I'll look for that. Also check craigslist under sporting. Any ideas who it was, anyone passing the house slowly or any enemies in the area?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks big time! I hope tons of bad karma comes to who stole it and they are cursed with 4" chubs for life! :mrgreen:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

If it isn't yours DON'T TOUCH IT!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats rough man Im sorry. Ill keep my eye out on ksl as well. Hopefully you get your stuff back!


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Good Lord man!!!
$1.66 - $2.00 per fly? And your a guide whom I'm assuming you tie yourself?

On a side note that really does suck. I'll keep my eyes peeled as well.
~FLYFSHR~


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That sucks big time! I hope tons of bad karma comes to who stole it and they are cursed with 4" chubs for life! :mrgreen:


uh, does that mean what I think it means. :lol: 
Anyway, I'll be on the lookout as well. F-ing people messing with a man's livelyhood. I hate theives of anykind, but to mess with the way a man makes his income that's second only to messing with his wife!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I only have about a hundred flies and can't imagine them getting stolen. I had my ipod stolen out of my car a few months ago. People suck sometimes.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah some a-hole stole my ipod and my tomtom out of my truck a month or so ago.. i just wish i would have caught them red handed... I know a few Voodoo ladies down in Brasil that can put a hex on them if you like....

people suck

Hounddog


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

I also am very much sypathetic for your loss, I caught a guy stealing from me years ago in BCC. Got him and kept my stuff, nothing very valuable like your loss. I will keep my eyes open. I wonder of theres a way to get sponsered as a guide by some manufactures like sage or reddington. I would try calling the local rep and seeing if they might be able to help, you could explain that this would be a great oportunity for marketing, get the local media involved, "Sage, the company that cares for it's anglers". Another idea would be getting donations, I would be happy to donate say 20 flies of your choice, I know it's not much but if everyone in this forum gave 20 flies and some other contibutions you might be able to get enough gear to get you back o0n the water fast enough to at least earn a living. Maybe my thinking is naive but I am an optimistic open hearted person. PM if I can be of any assistence.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll watch the pawn shops in Evanston.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Boogity Boogity Chubity 







=4 life!
There he is cursed i made sure of it I had .45 cast some voodoo se picture at top


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I learned the hard way also; do not ever leave anything that even appears to be valuable visible in a car. They lit me up for about $2k in stuff. 

From where was it stolen, on the lake, home or where? If at home, which city do you live in? That may help us out; the last two times this kind of post occurred, they were found, hopefully that helps. Do know that this is covered under your renter's or homeowner's insurance. I only had to pay the $500 deductible.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

I keep looking on here to hopefully have some good news come up that you have located all of your stuff. i hope it shows up sooner than later.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea, no such luck. I've searched far and wide to no avail. I pretty much wrote it off and spent a bunch of money loading up on new flies as well as the time to tie them. I could barely move my neck for two days I spent so much time at the vise. It was lame that it happened but I think that I am up and running again. Thank you all for your concern and time spent poking around!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

heres where i stand so far... a good start[attachment=3:u3rfdqfq]297644367_1011396472_0.jpg[/attachment:u3rfdqfq]


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking flies. That stinks someone would take your property. Then just the pain and time to replace it all.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Dang, you already have me passed up by a long shot!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Definitely call your insurance if you haven't already, might get some cash back!


----------

